# eigene DVD´s mit Kopierschutz ERSTELLEN



## slimanus (25. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Leute,
ich arbeite zur Zeit an einer Auftragsarbeit von einer Schule. Es geht um ein selbst inszeniertes Bühnenstück, dass den Schülern nun als Video (DVD) zum Kauf angeboten werden soll.
Die Produktion (Schnitt etc.) habe ich nun nahezu abgeschlossen, nun geht´s ans Brennen. Da ich aber keinen Bock habe, dass nur 10 DVD bestellt werden und sich hinterher jeder noch fünf bis zehn Kopien erstellt und diese weiterverkauft, würde ich die DVD´s gerne mit einem Kopierschutz versehen. Leider habe ich da keine Ahnung von oder weiß, mit welchen Programm das möglich ist, bzw. ob das als Ottonormalverbraucher überhaupt möglich ist.

Kann mir da jemand helfen, bzw. kann mir Tipps geben?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

slimanus


----------



## meta_grafix (25. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

Du musst das Projekt mit Kopierschutz auf Digital Linear Tape (DLT) replizieren und leider in ein Presswerk bringen. Den Kopierschutz erzeugt z.B. Adobe Encore (CGMS, CSS, Macrovision (analog)).

Gruß


----------



## slimanus (25. Oktober 2004)

Hmm, 
das scheint sich wahrscheinlich für die geringe Auflage (vermutlich etwa 50 bis 70 Stück) nicht zu lohnen. Eine Möglichkeit in Heimarbeit besteht da nicht?

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort!


----------



## slimanus (25. Oktober 2004)

Hab mich jetzt auch mal im Netz umgeschaut. Scheint wohl keine große Chance da zu sein. Schade. Vielleicht sind ja alle nett und brennen nicht! Wer´s glaubt, wird seelig.........


----------



## meta_grafix (25. Oktober 2004)

Leider Nein. Aber erkundige Dich doch mal bei solch einer Anstalt nach den Preisen.

Servus

[Edit]


> Vielleicht sind ja alle nett und brennen nicht! Wer´s glaubt, wird seelig.........


Schließt man da von sich auf andere?


----------



## Davide (25. Oktober 2004)

Meinst du das Ding ist so gefragt, dass es auf den Schwarzm4rkt gehandelt wird? Es reicht ja, dass sich einer die dvd kauft und sie dann nach dem gucken verleiht, so war das auf meiner Schule früher auch, na ja, damals wurde auch nicht so viel gebrannt. Ich weiss ja nicht, wieviel du dafür verlangen willst und was genau drauf ist, aber ich würde mich freuen, wenn jemand meine Arbeiten kopieren würde und in die Welt hinausträgt. am besten würde ich dann noch oft und viel meinen namen einblenden. Vielleicht wird ja einer auf mich aufmerksam.

Vielleicht machst du es wie eine Videothek und bietest die Filme zum Verleih an 2-3 euro pro tag


----------

